# picked up an SR40



## Tac151 (Oct 25, 2011)

Went shopping today and ended up picking up an SR40, put a hundred rounds through it this afternoon and I must say other than the muzzle pop in the recoil which I have to get use to, its a really nice gun. No jams, smooth trigger, it'll make a nice addition.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats,

I like mine a lot, too !!!

Lateck,


----------



## flashback (Nov 9, 2011)

Got my SR40 this last Jan/Feb...lost track of how many rounds have gone through it so far and it's been flawless as a well. A couple of NRA courses (Basic and Defensive) and a half dozen or so IDPA meets and it's going strong!
Gene


----------

